# Cattleya George King ‘serendipity’



## monocotman (Sep 28, 2020)

This one is for Guldal.
If you only grow a couple of hybrid catts then this and the recently posted blue dinard are the way to go.
Quite apart from the lovely flower, it has the most amazing citrus scent that is evident across the whole room.


David


----------



## Guldal (Sep 28, 2020)

monocotman said:


> This one is for Guldal.



Thank you, David. It's very beautifull - and what a pity, fragrance can't (yet) be transmitted!

There is an interesting article on AOS' homepage on the lineage of this highly complex hybrid: Rlc. George King

The buds of my bowringiana, by the way, seem almost to develop (at least a little bit) on a daily basis.
Just to temper my impatience: how long, do you think, should I expect to wait to see the plant in flower - the plant has just started to form little bouquet of buds (little by little starting to look a bit like the top of a green aspargus)?

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 28, 2020)

Can you take a pic of the whole plant? And something for scale?


----------



## monocotman (Sep 28, 2020)

Guldal, different species develop their buds at different rates, some can be very quick. It also depends on temperature. But it could be as 
little as a week from the appearance of buds out of the sheath to their opening. Mine have just appeared out of the sheath today!
Linus, I will take another photo tomorrow.


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 28, 2020)

I like the pinky apricot colours. The sparkly tepals are very nice too.

Very coincidentally ----- there happens to be an auction in australia ebay for that one - right now as I type.

Rlc. George King 'Serendipity' (not sure if the flowers are from the plant)

Rlc. George King 'Serendipity' (the plant)


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 28, 2020)

it has quite a unique colour


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 28, 2020)

monocotman said:


> If you only grow a couple of hybrid catts then this and the recently posted blue dinard are the way to go.



That is a physical impossibility to just grow 1 or 2 catts hahahaha. We know that 1 catt (not necessary a catt ---- but any particular orchid) usually ends up to become dozens, or hundreds ----- even thousands. There are too many amazing ones out there to stop at 1 or 2 heheh. All orchid flowers are fantastic. This is all light-heartedly of course.

The 'Serendipity' really is fantastic. I love that apricot pink ....... something not seen that much - this nice colour. It is certainly beautiful.

Starting out with a blue dinard and a serendipity (if one can find them) ------- is an excellent choice.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 29, 2020)

Here are some whole plant shots for Linus. It’s about average for a hybrid catt in size and vigorous. The flowering growth already has a new shoot starting which may flower in the spring.
The flower also goes through some subtle colour changes. As it opens there is a definite pinky purple shade which gradually lessens over time and the flower becomes a unique clear peachy apricot.






David


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 29, 2020)

It have lovely form; not floppy.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 29, 2020)

Gorgeous! Wonderful to see the plant and flowers in toto!



SouthPark said:


> That is a physical impossibility to just grow 1 or 2 catts hahahaha.



I think David's remark was meant for me - knowing, that I in most matters orchidiadic am an (almost) incorrigible speciesist, he, actually wrote:


monocotman said:


> If you only grow a couple of hybrid catts...


That still makes room for growing thousands and thousands of species plants, right?! (If only...!)


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 29, 2020)

Guldal said:


> I think David's remark was meant for me - knowing, that I in most matters orchidiadic am an (almost) incorrigible speciesist,



hahaha. Guldal ----- since it looks like you are able to venture out of the state of being incorrigible ---- ie. 'almost' ---- from the perspective of species growing, then maybe you can later persuade yourself to become even more flexible and grow all kinds - species and hybrids. My take is ---- don't limit oneself (myself) heheheh. Just getting the best of all worlds!


----------



## monocotman (Sep 29, 2020)

Guldal, the odd hybrid amongst lots of species just serves to demonstrate the diversity of orchids. I’ve moved to nearly all species catts over the last couple of years as there are very few that have the beautiful form of the species.
This one ‘bucks the trend’. It’s a very neat flower. What you cannot get from this is the amazing scent. I’m sat in the same room as the plant and every so often I get a whiff of clean citrus that I find very uplifting!


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 29, 2020)

monocotman said:


> I’ve moved to nearly all species catts over the last couple of years as there are very few that have the beautiful form of the species.



It is true that 'beauty' is in the eye(s) of the beholder. In my eyes, all flowers and all plants are beautiful. I see beauty in both species and in hybrids. We see many examples in nature where hybrids are 'beautiful'. Very beautiful - in form, colour, etc etc. But even if a species or hybrid flower or plant is crooked or something ------ it's still beautiful of course - naturally. Although ---- if somebody likes species only, or wishes to just focus on species ----- absolutely fine too!


----------



## Guldal (Sep 29, 2020)

Well, well, the 'almost' signified the alarming movement from hardcore Paph-speciesist to a more mellow ecclectic stance...as my collection at the moment sports the following Paph. hybrids: Lady Isobel (f.k.a. Lady Isabel BS); Michael Koopowitz (young plant in good growth); 2 x Wössner Helene gx Green Charlene gp, BS; Cimabue, BS; Alexej and Dollgoldi - both very young plants; and, finally, I just bought another Alexej - a somewhat larger, good growing young plant (raised my hopes a wee bit about having a chance to see this hybrid flower in my life time!  ).


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks! Nice large flowers on a relatively small plant. I believe you are a windowsill grower monocotman? I may have to consider adding this to my collection.


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 29, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Well, well, the 'almost' signified the alarming movement from hardcore Paph-speciesist to a more mellow ecclectic stance...as my collection at the moment sports the following Paph. hybrids: Lady Isobel (f.k.a. Lady Isabel BS); Michael Koopowitz (young plant in good growth); 2 x Wössner Helene gx Green Charlene gp, BS; Cimabue, BS; Alexej and Dollgoldi - both very young plants; and, finally, I just bought another Alexej - a somewhat larger, good growing young plant (raised my hopes a wee bit about having a chance to see this hybrid flower in my life time!  ).



Looking massively forward to seeing that hybrid flower too ------ from your future pics!



Guldal said:


> That still makes room for growing thousands and thousands of species plants, right?! (If only...!)



It does or can indeed hehehehe. Or at least, for the less extreme cases ------ we won't be limiting ourselves to just 1 or 2 species plants heheh.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Sep 30, 2020)

monocotman said:


> This one is for Guldal.
> If you only grow a couple of hybrid catts then this and the recently posted blue dinard are the way to go.
> Quite apart from the lovely flower, it has the most amazing citrus scent that is evident across the whole room.
> View attachment 22433
> ...


That's beautiful! I have one in my collection though it lost it's tags, so I'm waiting for it to bloom someday and id it. It got set back, but doing ok now, so maybe next year.


----------



## PeteM (Sep 30, 2020)

Good lord. Those are fantastic. I do have 'Southern Cross' but I am now rather fond of these. Will add it to the list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 3, 2020)

This one is just so nice. I love that long, slender tube. I have a grandchild of this plant, Rlc. Jessie Lee 'Hawaii' and it will be flowering soon. Will post photos


----------



## monocotman (Oct 3, 2020)

As well as the lovely flower, for me it has the best scent of any cattleya hybrid. It is an intense citrus which fills the whole room during the day.


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 3, 2020)

Scent is also a 'eye of beholder' thing ...... or rather, nose of beholder hehehe. I definitely like citrus scent, as well as various other sorts of cattleya perfume fragrances.


----------



## tomp (Oct 4, 2020)

Another example for your viewing pleasure


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 6, 2020)

Extremely nice looking flowers Tomp! You all have excellent examples of this hybrid. The 'Serendipity' flowers are very very beautiful indeed.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 9, 2020)

Introducing my first and new Rlc. George King 'Serendipity' !!!!! Ok, well ----- it's a bit small right now heheheh. It's the small one. But absolutely delighted to be growing one. It will be next door neighbours with a Rlc. Memoria Helen Brown (no cultivar name). Yes it is hehehe ..... it is a dive belt weight ...... to balance the orchid pot .... to stop it from toppling over on one side hehe. The beautiful 'Serendipity' flower photos seen at the beginning of this thread posted by MM prompted me to purchase a 'Serendipity'


----------

